# Fat friends & acquaintances



## luckyfa (May 29, 2021)

I‘ve just realised that my wife is the fattest person (in terms of weight, BMI and appearance) I know in person (friends & acquaintances). 

She’s definitely the fattest woman I know and at the same time the woman that gained the most weight. 

In addition to that, she is most likely even fatter than all the men I know but one. I also know just one couple where the weight difference is greater than ours and this is a couple where the man is the fatter one. 

It seems I‘ve made the right choice!

Is your SO the fattest person you know in person and how do you feel about it?


----------



## Colonial Warrior (May 30, 2021)

Congrats! You're a very lucky man!

I just wish I could tell the same someday!


----------



## extra_m13 (Jun 20, 2021)

good topic for conversation. i think that is a good goal to aim for, that our lady is the biggest person we know around because really , ssbbws are hard to find if you ask me. in my case i would that , it is so, she is the person with the biggest bmi i have around and that makes me very happy and i do enjoy every bit of it, of course bigger is always better but when someone you want to be in long term there is always some cause of concern when imagining her getting up to really ussbbw status for example.


----------



## luckyfa (Jun 22, 2021)

extra_m13 said:


> in long term there is always some cause of concern when imagining her getting up to really ussbbw status for example.



That‘s right but this doesn‘t have to be a goal. It certainly isn‘t one of ours. Imagination is another thing, of course.


----------

